# [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*[Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Dieser Thread ist auch zum Fragenstellen gedacht,also keine neuen Threads aufmachen,danke 
Hier soll eine Anlaufstelle für all Jene sein, die auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuselüfter sind!
Es sind die 3 meist genutzten Formate vertreten; 80mm;92mm;120mm.
Ich werde versuchen nach und nach auch alle hier aufgezählten Lüfter selbst zu testen.

Der Thread sollt in einer Stunde Form angenommen haben und wird dann im laufe des Tages erweitert werden.

Ich bitte jeden mir bei der Auswahl der Lüfter zu helfen.

Hoffentlich werden so die unzähligen "Welcher Gehäuselüfter threads" eingedämmt!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1)80mm Lüfter*
 
*A)Silent Empfehlungen*

1)_*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1 (Rev.3)*_

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1
*Volumenstrom:           26 m³/h ( 15,3 cfm )*
*Lüfterdrehzahl:          1300 U/min
Preis:6.99 Euro*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2)_*Noiseblocker Multiframe M8-S1*_(bestätigt von:Monsterclock)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker Multiframe M8-S1

*Volumenstrom: 33 m³/h ( 19,4 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl: 1200 U/min*
*Preis:16.99 Euro*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 3)_*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000*_ (bestätigt von: DaxTrose )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000

*Volumenstrom :19,3 m³/h ( 11,4 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl  :1000 U/min*
*Preis:8.19 Euro

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
** B)Leistung Empfehlungen

*1)*Scythe Kama Flex 2000rpm

 *ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Kama Flex 2000rpm 80x80x25

*Volumenstrom  45,9 m³/h ( 27 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl  2000 U/min*
*Preis:6.99 Euro*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
2)_*Enermax UC-8AEBS *_

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Enermax UC-8AEBS

*Volumenstrom  :16,6 m³/h ( 9,75 cfm ) - 76,1 m³/h ( 44,81 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl  :1100 U/min - 2800 U/min*
*Preis:6.99 Euro*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*B)Modding Empfehlungen*

1)Sunbeam Anodized 80mm Silent LED Fan - green (Bestätigt von:Nickles)   Test Hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/39091-lesertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Drehzahl: 1800U/min* 
*Preis:8.90 Euro*
2)*Enermax UCEV8 Everest(Bestätigt von:Master of disaster)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Lüfter - Enermax UCEV8 Everest
Volumenstrom   :19,23 m³/h - 45,02 m³/h 
Lüfterdrehzahl   :500 U/min - 1500 U/min
Preis:8.99 Euro
**
* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Dankesagungen:
DaxTrose 
Monsterclock
Master of disaster

Des weiteren möchte ich noch drauf hinweisen dass 4 Lesertests zu 80mm Lüftern hier im Forum vertreten sind:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/39091-lesertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung.html


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*2)92mm Lüfter*
 
*A)Silent Empfehlungen

*1)*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XE1

*ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XE1

*Volumenstrom : 50 m³/h ( 29,4 cfm )                                                                                                
Lüfterdrehzahl : 1500 U/m*
*Preis:6.99 Euro
*


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*3)120mm Lüfter*
 
*A)Silent Empfehlungen*

1)*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1*(bestätigt von:EXA)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Volumenstrom:  69 m³/h ( 40,6 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl: 1000 U/min*
*Preis:9.29 Euro*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
2)_*Scythe S-Flex 800*_ (bestätigt von: Daxtrose)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe SFlex 800rpm 120x120x25

*Volumenstrom: 58 m³/h (33,5CFM)
Geräuschpegel: 8,7dBA*
*Preis:13.99 Euro*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
3)_*Noctua NF-S12-800  (Bestätigt von: *_*klefreak* )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noctua NF-S12-800
*
Volumenstrom             :34 m³/h ( 20 cfm ) - 59 m³/h ( 34,7 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl             :500 U/min - 800 U/min*
*Preis:18.99 Ruro*


------------------------------------------------------------------------
4)*Noctua NF-S12-1200
*ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noctua NF-S12-1200

*Volumenstrom     41 m³/h ( 24,1 cfm ) - 81 m³/h ( 47,7 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl     600 U/min - 1200 U/min*
*Preis:18.99 Euro*


Spoiler



http://www.alternate.de/pix/prodpic/200x200/t/tl9u11.jpg



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
5)_*Papst 4412F/2GLL*_ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Papst 4412F/2GLL
*
Volumenstrom :70 m³/h ( 41,2 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl :1200 U/min
Preis:17.49 Euro


Spoiler



http://www.alternate.de/pix/prodpic/200x200/t/tl9p05.jpg



*6)*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (Bestätigt von: Daxtrose)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Sharkoon/Silent_Eagle_1000/130007/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=Geh%C3%A4usel%C3%BCfter&l3=Standard
Volumenstrom: 62,52 m³/h ( 36,8 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl :1000 U/min


*7)_*Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S1*_(bestätigt von :Monsterclock)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S1

*Volumenstrom     58 m³/h ( 34,1 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl     750 U/min*
*Preis:                     21.99 Euro*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


** B)Leistungs Empfehlungen
* 
1)_*Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000*_8bestätigt von.monsterclock)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Volumenstrom:227 m³/h ( 133,6 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl:3000 U/min
Preis:8.99 Euro*

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------


2)*Sharkoon System Fan (Power)*
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Sharkoon System Fan

_*Volumenstrom:137,6 m³/h ( 81 cfm  )
Lüfterdrehzahl:2400U/min*_
*Preis:8.99* *Euro*


Spoiler



http://www.alternate.de/pix/prodpic/200x200/t/tl9sa1.jpg


 -------------------------------------------------------------------------
*C)Modding Empfehlungen*

1)_*Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350*_       (Bestätigt von:Nickles Test hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...es-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-8.html#post553027



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Drehzahl: 1350 U/min*
*Airflow: 47 CFM*
*Preis:7.90 Euro*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

 2)_*Xilence Pro Fan XPF120.TBL 120mm - blue light*_
*(Bestätigt von:**Fabian* und nickles) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Förderleistung: ca. 115 m³/h / 68 CFM
Speed               : ca. 1400 U./min.*
*Preis                  : 5.90 Euro
----------------------------------------------------------------------------*
3)*Xigmatek XLF-F1253   (bestätigt von : *Boardi05 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Case Modding - Xigmatek XLF-F1253

 Volumenstrom      103,6 m³/h ( 61 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl      1500 U/min*
*Preis:                       8.79 Euro*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
4)_*Sharkoon Silent Eagle LED 1000(bestätigt von:master of disaster)*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Lüfter - Sharkoon Silent Eagle LED 1000

*Volumenstrom     62,52 m³/h ( 36,8 cfm )
Lüfterdrehzahl     1000 U/min*
*Preis:                     12.89 Euro*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
Dankesagungen:
 *klefreak
Fabian
*DaxTrose
*Boardi05
Exa
Monsterclock
Master of disaster


----------



## Monsterclock (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Endlich mal so ein fred  wird mal zeit eine Zusammenfassung 
und wenn du es nicht schon vor hast erwähn die Scythe Ultra Kaze noch (den 3000 nur geregelt )


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



> Endlich mal so ein fred  wird mal zeit eine Zusammenfassung


Danke.


> und wenn du es nicht schon vor hast erwähn die Scythe Ultra Kaze noch (den 3000 nur geregelt )


den kaze hatte ich ganz vergessen 


Natürlich ist es so dass es für die 120er schon ein Roundup gibt,jedoch sind die meisten sowieso zu faul den Riesentext durchzulesen,deshalb mach ich hier noch mal ne Zusammenfassung.

Ich denke dass ich auch noch die Kategorie:Modding hinzufüge


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

120mm

leistungs-empfehlungen

1)ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000

volumenstrom:227 m³/h ( 133,6 cfm )

lüfterdrehzahl:3000 U/min

preis:8,99euro

2) ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Sharkoon System Fan

Volumenstrom:137,6 m³/h ( 81 cfm  )

lüfterdrehzahl:2400U/min

preis:8,99

die liste wird noch von mir erweitert.


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Danke!
Wenn wer Fotos von den vorgeschlagenen Lüftern hat dann soll er sie mir bitte per Pn posten,danke


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

nickels du solltest einmal die woche,die gesamtliste aktualiesieren.

und do solltest einen mod/admin fragen ob er dir ein wichtig davor setzt denn das hier ist wichtig.


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



> ickels du solltest einmal die woche,die gesamtliste aktualiesieren.


Meinst du die preise oder was?



> und do solltest einen mod/admin fragen ob er dir ein wichtig davor setzt denn das hier ist wichtig.


Das hatte ich auch vor


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

120mm

Silent Empfehlung:

Scythe S-Flex 800

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm

Volumenstrom: 58 m³/h (33,5CFM)

Preis: ~15€

Geräuschpegel: 8,7dBA

Die 1200 rpm Modelle sollten auch relativ leise sein und ein höheres Fördervolumen haben. Zumindest beim 800 rpm S-Flex weiß ich definitiv, dass er quasi unhörbar ist 


Zumindest bei den Silent-Modellen würde ich den Geräuschpegel dazuschreiben.


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Nickles schrieb:


> Meinst du die preise oder was?



nein,ich meine alle lüfter die in der woche dazu gekommen sind,oder glaubst du jeder der etwas sucht hat lust den ganzen thread durchzulesen bis er  gefunden hat,was er sucht(wenn der thread mal groß ist)


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Naja,es gibt nicht sooo viele gut lüfter .schon bald gibt es da nichts mehr zu aktualisieren!


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

wieso denn nur gute?wie wärs denn noch mit leise?einige brauchen nicht unbedingt einen"guten"!


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Leise gibts doch schon?


----------



## ZT_T190driver (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Hallo,würd noch die 120mm lüfter von SilenX dazu tun!!
Sehr Leistungsstark und relativ leise!!

z.B.SilenX Ixtrema Pro Fan 120x38 18dBA/14dBA
Hohe förderleistung-18dBA:153cbm/h,14dBA:122cbm.
und das bei obenangegebenen lautstärkepegeln.
Nur halt recht teuer, zwischen 17 und 20 euro.
Gibts im net bei KM-Elektronik und Caseking.
Es gibt auch 120 mal 25 varianten,müsst ihr mal gucken!!


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

aus dem Lüfterround up:


> Silenx IXP-74-11
> 
> Leere Versprechungen kennen wir zu Genüge, der Silenx macht hier leider keine Ausnahme. Das geradezu katastrophale Schleifen und klackern lässt die angeblichen 11dB(A) in weite Ferne rücken für teure 17 eine herbe Enttäuschung.
> 
> ...


Trotzdem danke für den vorschlag!
Weiter so 



> 120mm
> 
> Silent Empfehlung:
> 
> ...


Danke,wird hinzugefügt 
(wie konnt ich den vergessen )


Hab den sflex nun mit dem kommentar von  aurionkratos hinzugefügt.


> 2)_*Scythe S-Flex 800*_
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe SFlex 800rpm 120x120x25
> 
> *Volumenstrom: 58 m³/h (33,5CFM)
> ...


----------



## klefreak (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

silent gehört unbedingt noch der Noctua 800er dazu !!
120mm
Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

und der 1200er

120mm
Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Danke 

Edit:Beide hinzugefügt.


----------



## Monsterclock (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Ich glaube bei den 92mm kannst du die Noisblocker hinzufügen die es da gibt:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XE1
 Ich hab die zwar nicht aber sonst ist NB auch immer eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*update*


> Ich glaube bei den 92mm kannst du die Noisblocker hinzufügen die es da gibt:
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XE1
> Ich hab die zwar nicht aber sonst ist NB auch immer eine gute Wahl.


hinzugefügt

80er fast alle mit bildern versorgt.

Und ich bitte weiterhin um mithilfe bei den bildern


----------



## Mojo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Könntest zu den 120 noch den Papst 4412 F/2GLL hinzufügen.


----------



## Fabian (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Also der:*Noctua NF-R8-1800 *
Muss raus,bestes Lager und Lüfterblätter helfen auch nicht bei Luftverwirbelungen.
Bei 1800 u/min entstehen einige.


Xilence Pro fan  (blue,red,white led)
Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Gehäuselüfter Xilence 120mm blue led
Der solte umbedingt bei Leistung rein,ich hab einige von denen,die sind kräftig und dabei nicht zu laut.
Außerdem sind die billig und haben Led´s(wenn mans mag)
Runtergeregelt sind sie eigentlich auch ziehmlich leise.


----------



## Nickles (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



> Also der:Noctua NF-R8-1800
> Muss raus,bestes Lager und Lüfterblätter helfen auch nicht bei Luftverwirbelungen.
> Bei 1800 u/min entstehen einige.


Ist draussen.




> Xilence Pro fan (blue,red,white led)
> Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Gehäuselüfter Xilence 120mm blue led
> Der solte umbedingt bei Leistung rein,ich hab einige von denen,die sind kräftig und dabei nicht zu laut.
> Außerdem sind die billig und haben Led´s(wenn mans mag)
> Runtergeregelt sind sie eigentlich auch ziehmlich leise.


Den hab ich bestellt 
ist jetzt auch drinne




> Könntest zu den 120 noch den Papst 4412 F/2GLL hinzufügen.


Bitte Link 
Hab ihn dennoch hinzugefügt,danke für eure anteilnahme 


Edit:
Grad von Alternate 

Guten Tag Herr Molitor,

leider muß ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass dies aus  rechtlichen Gründen nicht geht.
Da wir die Fotos teilweise selber von den  Herstellern beziehen, haben wir nur
eine Genehmigung für unsere Seite.  Sollten Sie die Fotos verwenden, könnte der
Hersteller dies als Diebstahl  ansehen und entweder uns oder sie zur
Verantwortung ziehen.
Wenn Sie die  Fotos der Hersteller verwenden wollen, dann müßen Sie diese
direkt  anschreiben.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis,


Mit freundlichen  Grüßen

Harald Jöhren


----------



## jo-ker (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Super Thread, haste eigentlich schon einen Mod gefragt, ob er den Thread pint?

@nickles
Das find ich ja auch blöd. Da macht man quasi Werbung für die Lüfter, die Bilder darf man aber nicht nehmen. 

Ansonsten, mach weiter so 

Edit: Der Xilence Lüfter, wird der echt mit zwei Kabeln angeschlossen (3Pol und 4Pin). So stehts nämlich bei caseking. Oder reicht der 3Pin?


----------



## Fabian (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Die Lüfter werden natürlich nur mit 3 ODer 4 Pin angeschlossen.
Sonst haste nicht lange freude


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



> Super Thread, haste eigentlich schon einen Mod gefragt, ob er den Thread pint?


Er hält den Thread für zu schlecht um ihn anzupinnen!


----------



## klefreak (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

wegen der persönlichen Tests, welche Klutten vorschlägt, kann ich dir bestätigen, dass die Noctua 800er praktisch nicht hörbar sind, da jedes Netzteil... deren Geräusch übertönt.

ich hab selber 3 Noctuas am Radiator montiert und die hört man nur wenn man mit dem Ohr quase schon streift 

bei den Noctua 1200er muss ich "interpolieren" und gehe davon aus, dass sie reguliert auch unhörbar sind, auf voller lesitung maximal "leicht hörbar"

mfg Klemens

ps: Foto kannst eventuell von meinem Tagebuch verwenden und halt etwas zuschneiden (müsste auf der 1. Seite sein --> Lüfter mit glaub ich gelbem Hintergrund)


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Du bist ja verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Fotos...

wieso fragst du nicht einfach die User, die dir bestimmt entsprechende Bilder zur Verfügung stellen, mit entsprechender Danksagung unterm Bild???

Ich könnte dir zb ein Bild von einem Noiseblocker XL1 Rev 3 machen


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



> wegen der persönlichen Tests, welche Klutten vorschlägt, kann ich dir bestätigen, dass die Noctua 800er praktisch nicht hörbar sind, da jedes Netzteil... deren Geräusch übertönt.


Danke 
Könntests du noch ein Foto davon machen?



> ps: Foto kannst eventuell von meinem Tagebuch verwenden und halt etwas zuschneiden (müsste auf der 1. Seite sein --> Lüfter mit glaub ich gelbem Hintergrund)


Danke 



> Du bist ja verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Fotos...
> 
> wieso fragst du nicht einfach die User, die dir bestimmt entsprechende Bilder zur Verfügung stellen, mit entsprechender Danksagung unterm Bild???


Bitte erst Thread lesen,dann posten 

Post nr 7:


> Danke!
> Wenn wer Fotos von den vorgeschlagenen Lüftern hat dann soll er sie mir bitte per Pn posten,danke





> Ich könnte dir zb ein Bild von einem Noiseblocker XL1 Rev 3 machen


Wär sehr dankebar


Weiter so leute!

Kann aber erst am Donnerstag alles regeln--->Schule!


Weiter so Leute,bin warscheinlich erst am Donnerstag wieder da


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*update*
Ich sehe folgende lüfter als bestätigt an:



Fabian schrieb:


> Also der:*Noctua NF-R8-1800 *
> Muss raus,bestes Lager und Lüfterblätter helfen auch nicht bei Luftverwirbelungen.
> Bei 1800 u/min entstehen einige.
> 
> ...





klefreak schrieb:


> wegen der persönlichen Tests, welche Klutten vorschlägt, kann ich dir bestätigen, dass die Noctua 800er praktisch nicht hörbar sind, da jedes Netzteil... deren Geräusch übertönt.
> 
> ich hab selber 3 Noctuas am Radiator montiert und die hört man nur wenn man mit dem Ohr quase schon streift
> 
> ...





> Yate loon von mir


Danke an alle!

Bereits bestätigt werden grün Gekennzeichnet 



Edit:

*Update*
Ein neues Bild,Danksagungen eingeführt.




> *Dankesagungen:
> *klefreak
> Fabian


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Leider kann ich Dir per PN keine Dateien schicken. Darum hänge ich meine Bilder einfach hier an.
Ich hoffe, dieser Thread wird richtig groß und er wird in Zukunft auch benutzt! 
Viel Spaß bei der Pflege! 

EDIT: Am Dateinamen kannst Du erkennen, um welchen Lüfter es sich handelt.


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Leider kann ich Dir per PN keine Dateien schicken. Darum hänge ich meine Bilder einfach hier an.
> Ich hoffe, dieser Thread wird richtig groß und er wird in Zukunft auch benutzt!
> Viel Spaß bei der Pflege!
> 
> EDIT: Am Dateinamen kannst Du erkennen, um welchen Lüfter es sich handelt.




Super von dir!

100x


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Du den Silent Eagle unter den 80mm gesteckt hast! Auf dem Foto ist allerdings ein 120mm. Sorry, hätte ich dazu sagen sollen. Es sind alles 120mm Lüfter!


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*update*
Sunbeam Lüfter hinzugefügt
xigmatek coming soon
Bilder von Daxtrose


Coming soon:
Alle Bilder auf gleiche Größe runter skalieren!


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*update*
Alle Bilder auf gleiche Größe verkleinert,hilft der Übersicht enorm!


----------



## exa (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

hey nickles auf dein bild musst du leider noch warten, ahb gestern zwar die bilder gemacht, aber nicht mehr geschafft zu bearbeiten und hochzuladen, und im mom streikt mein rechner...

ich melde mich!!!


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



exa schrieb:


> hey nickles auf dein bild musst du leider noch warten, ahb gestern zwar die bilder gemacht, aber nicht mehr geschafft zu bearbeiten und hochzuladen, und im mom streikt mein rechner...
> 
> ich melde mich!!!



Okay,hab schon befürchtet du würdest mich hängen lassen


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Hier mal Bilder vom Xigmatek XLF-F1253, falls noch welche gebraucht werden nur sagen


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Thank you


----------



## schub97 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

80mm

leistungs-empfehlungen

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Arctic Blue Nebula AK-170CB-4BLBSC

lüfterdrehzahl:2000-3500U/min(regelbar)

preis:9,99 euro


----------



## Monsterclock (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Was ist mit den MultiFrames von NB? also ich find die extrem gut (haben zwar ein entsprechenden Preis aber gut).
Versuche noch Bilder zu machen von dem.


----------



## Nickles (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Was ist mit den MultiFrames von NB? also ich find die extrem gut (haben zwar ein entsprechenden Preis aber gut).
> Versuche noch Bilder zu machen von dem.


Wie kommst du darauf dass hier jemand Nb multiframes besitzt?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Nickles schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf dass hier jemand Nb multiframes besitzt?


Die besitzen mehr Leute als du denkst.


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die besitzen mehr Leute als du denkst.



Moment mal,du kannst meine Beitrag lesen?

Steh ich nicht auf deiner Ignorier Liste?

Also,wenn irgendwer hier ein Nb Multiframe besitzt,dann bitte bild und statement hier reinposten,dann gibts auch eine Keks


----------



## Uziflator (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Nickles schrieb:


> Moment mal,du kannst meine Beitrag lesen?
> 
> Steh ich nicht auf deiner Ignorier Liste?


Wars du mal, so Fies wollte ich dann doch nicht sein.



Nickles schrieb:


> Also,wenn irgendwer hier ein Nb Multiframe besitzt,dann bitte bild und statement hier reinposten,dann gibts auch eine Keks


Ich glaub Shibi hat ein,hab auch schon einige hier gesehen.


----------



## Monsterclock (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Ich hab auch einen 120mm den muss ich aber noch ausbauen und ich muss ne Cam organisieren


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

so, wie versprochen nun endlich ein foto, wenns zu bearbeitet is, sag bescheid und ich lad ne "seriöse" version hoch...

auch kann ich noch mehrere perspektiven liefern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Danke exa,das foto ist super


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

immer gern, wie gesagt, wenn du noch mehr perspektiven willst, einfach schreien^^


----------



## Shibi (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



> Ich glaub Shibi hat ein


Jop, ich hab einen Multiframe, ich könnte mal ein paar Bilder machen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



exa schrieb:


> immer gern, wie gesagt, wenn du noch mehr perspektiven willst, einfach schreien^^


lieber nicht sonst rufen die nachbaren die polizei 



Shibi schrieb:


> Jop, ich hab einen Multiframe, ich könnte mal ein paar Bilder machen.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Wär sehr nett


----------



## Monsterclock (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Hier ein Bild vom Ultra Kaze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

VIELEN DANK,jetzt sinds schon 10 bilder,weiter so leute!


----------



## Master of Disaster (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Enermax Everest? 
Ich hab 2 davon in der 80mm Ausführung in meinem alten Case und die waren wirklich unhörbar. 
Und schön blau geleuchtet haben die auch. 
Zugegeben, das die sich selbst per Sensor regeln mag einigen Leuten nicht gefallen, 
aber um einen kleinen Luftstrom zu erzeugen, der die warme Luft leise herausbefördert reichen die allemal. 
Vorallem bei Komponenten ohne grosse Abwärme.

Und was haltet ihr von dem SilentEagle (120mm) in der LED- Ausführung?
Davon hatte ich auch einen in meinem alten Case, vor den Platten.
Er erzeugt einen ausreichenden Luftsstrom, ist leise und leuchtet blau.
Er ist zwar nicht so leise wie der Enermax, aber wenn man ihn runterregelt wird er auch (fast) unhörbar, natürlich auf Kosten des Luftstroms.
Ich finde er ist sehr universell einsetztbar, hat von allem etwas.

Zu beiden könnte ich auch Bilder beisteuern.


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

noch ein Bild vom NB MF


----------



## Nickles (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Enermax Everest?
> Ich hab 2 davon in der 80mm Ausführung in meinem alten Case und die waren wirklich unhörbar.
> Und schön blau geleuchtet haben die auch.
> Zugegeben, das die sich selbst per Sensor regeln mag einigen Leuten nicht gefallen,
> ...



Dann mal her damit 



> noch ein Bild vom NB MF


Danke


----------



## Shibi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Everest besitze ich als 120mm Lüfter. Finde sie recht gut, sie sind ziemlich leise und temperaturgesteuert. Leider kann man die Temperatursteuerung nicht ausschalten.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Master of Disaster (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder von den Lüftern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser ging es jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht.


----------



## Nickles (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Master of Disaster schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen Bilder von den Lüftern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke !


----------



## Nickles (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*update*
Hab überall wo schon ein Userbild ist den link zum Alternate bild entfernt.

Leider wurde der Thread noch immer nicht gepinnt 
(Klutten,du wolltest doch gestern drüber schauen hast du mir gesagt,hast aber noch nicht geantwortet??)

Kann mal wer seine Beziehung zu Mods nutzen?

Danke


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

*update*
Noiseblocker Multiframe bei 120 mm hinzugefügt.


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder vom Xigmatek XLF-F1253, falls noch welche gebraucht werden nur sagen


 

Hi

was für anschluß haben die 3 Pin oder 4 Pin

wieviel würde es eine kosten + versand ?


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> was für anschluß haben die 3 Pin oder 4 Pin
> 
> wieviel würde es eine kosten + versand ?





> Er kommt mit vier weißen LEDs, 3Pin Mainboard-Anschlusskabel und Adapter auf 4Pin 5,25" Netzteilanschluss.



kostet unterschiedlich demnach wo du bestellst(^^)


----------



## schub97 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]Jeder Lüfter für jeden Einsatzzweck.*

Hui hier war aber schon klang ncihts mehr los... dann wollen wir doch aml wieder dem thread aufhelfen....

80mm

a)Silent Empfehlungen

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe S-Flex 80mm 1000rpm



Geräuschentwicklung:4,5 dB(A)

Volumenstrom:24 m³/h ( 14,1 cfm )


Lüfterdrehzahl:1000U/min

Preis:11,99

ich beginn auch wieder mit der bilder-werbung im profil.


----------

